# give me a chance you won't regret it



## geralimi (Nov 17, 2011)

I am a newly certified coder looking for that employer to give me a chance.  Every place that I apply says I have little experience and while that is true I can't get the experience if you don't give me a chance.  I am a very hard worker and would make a great asset to any company.  While my home is located 50 miles north of Tucson, AZ I am willing to travel to get my career started and give my family the future that they deserve.


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 19, 2011)

I know how you feel....  

I'm new to the entire field of billing and coding and I'm also a CPC-A. I've been offered two billing positions out of over 120 job applications to positions in billing, coding, receptionist, and medical records, but nothing else. Why? Because I don't have at least 2 years of practical experience as anything, but I do have a 120 hour externship's worth of billing experience.

There is an internship program through the AAPC where they will try to find you a place to gain experience, but I'm going to assume that you're like me in that you need a paying job.

I wish you the best of luck. The only recommendation that I have for you is to not limit your search to just a coding job. You could start as a biller; auditing claims on the side to prove you know how to code.


----------



## rthames052006 (Nov 20, 2011)

pogiest said:


> I know how you feel....
> 
> I'm new to the entire field of billing and coding and I'm also a CPC-A. I've been offered two billing positions out of over 120 job applications to positions in billing, coding, receptionist, and medical records, but nothing else. Why? Because I don't have at least 2 years of practical experience as anything, but I do have a 120 hour externship's worth of billing experience.
> 
> ...



I commend you both on your attitudes towards the field.  It's tough out there trying to find that 1st job.  Can I ask if you've accepted one of those 2 billing positions, that would be a great start and can be used on your resume as "work experience" as well, maybe even move up within that same company? 

The good thing is that you are thinking "outside the box" and for that alone you deserve "kudos".  I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you Roxanne.

I couldn't accept the one billing position because of a conflict of schedules with my current part time job that I won't be able to leave right away. I work on the weekends and the doctor needs me on Saturdays; the doctor couldn't wait for me to be able to quit my part time job. Besides.... it was for a very small private practice (only one provider) with no ability to move anywhere but out. I would have liked the experience because the doctor also wanted to teach me the basics of being a MA. He wanted me to learn how to fully triage a patient. Maybe I'll ask that of any future employer....

I just got a rejection letter from the second billing position. Although the letter didn't state it, I'm sure it's because of my lack of experience. 

Oh well.... Life goes on. 

I've got a second interview tomorrow afternoon with a practice for a position as a receptionist. I'm exicted because there is ample opportunity for advancement within this practice! I'm also very excited because the office manager that I interviewed with seemed to be very impressed with my resume. She said she was VERY interested in hiring me. 

I'm also going to ask if I can volunteer for coding experience even if they decide to hire me because I'll admit that I'm worried I'm going to forget everything by the time I can start coding. That's why I've been going through the forums here at the AAPC's web site to help others with coding in the hopes that I will be able to remember how to code. That and I hope the AAPC can get their on line coding practice stuff up and running. If they do, you can bet I'm going to sign up to.... 1. Keep up the practice and 2. Get rid of the "A" on my certification.


----------



## rthames052006 (Nov 23, 2011)

pogiest said:


> Thank you Roxanne.
> 
> I couldn't accept the one billing position because of a conflict of schedules with my current part time job that I won't be able to leave right away. I work on the weekends and the doctor needs me on Saturdays; the doctor couldn't wait for me to be able to quit my part time job. Besides.... it was for a very small private practice (only one provider) with no ability to move anywhere but out. I would have liked the experience because the doctor also wanted to teach me the basics of being a MA. He wanted me to learn how to fully triage a patient. Maybe I'll ask that of any future employer....
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing!  You have the right attitude and you're not giving up and it's a great quality to see "shine" thru your posts!  I agree with the "if you don't use it you lose it", I say that all the time, as the majority of my time is dealing with E/M's and minor office procedures so when it comes to coding a cath or something in neuro it will take me much longer, I can get thru it but just takes me alot more time than with the integ system and e/ms I'm used to...

I wish you luck on your interview  I hope you get this one!  Keep us posted!


----------



## CBaer (Nov 26, 2011)

Keep applying.

I do want to say, try an employment agencies they can help the only downside is that the position are usually temp to hire and you don't begin tenure until your employed by the company.  

I started my medical career as a receptionist first (1995), the person doing the billing her husband was military and being reassigned.  One of the other employees within the office said to have me try doing the billing.  I did and that was the beginning of my coding career.  Two years later I was certified.

Also alot of coders begin their careers in billing department doing A/R work...not actual auditing and or compliance.

Take a position that gets you in the door, learn the specialty (cpt and icd 9 codes).  After a year make it known that you are interested in working in billing.  

You are going in the right direction...it will happen you will land that job you are trained for.


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 27, 2011)

rthames052006 said:


> Thanks for sharing! You have the right attitude and you're not giving up and it's a great quality to see "shine" thru your posts! I agree with the "if you don't use it you lose it", I say that all the time, as the majority of my time is dealing with E/M's and minor office procedures so when it comes to coding a cath or something in neuro it will take me much longer, I can get thru it but just takes me alot more time than with the integ system and e/ms I'm used to...
> 
> I wish you luck on your interview I hope you get this one! Keep us posted!


 
Thank you and will do. I expect to hear something sometime this week. After my second interview, I feel REALLY good about getting the offer.


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 27, 2011)

cheryllb said:


> Keep applying.
> 
> I do want to say, try an employment agencies they can help the only downside is that the position are usually temp to hire and you don't begin tenure until your employed by the company.
> 
> ...


 
The job I interviewed for was in reception. I've already let them know that I want to learn as much as I can about how a medical office works to include reception, medical records, billing, and coding by first hand experience. While I want to do coding, I also want to be an office manager one day and what better way to be an office manager than to have first hand experience in the administrative side of a medical office.


----------

